# Microclima de Espinho



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

Porque que é que Espinho tem um microclima?
As temperaturas são influenciadas pelo mar ou pelo pinhal em redor de espinho?
Como é que se evita o aparecimento de um microclima em Espinho, alguma maneira de o eliminar, por exemplo plantar mais arvores?

Gostaria de ter uma resposta sobre este assunto.


----------



## stormy (4 Set 2011 às 22:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Porque que é que Espinho tem um microclima?
> As temperaturas são influenciadas pelo mar ou pelo pinhal em redor de espinho?
> Como é que se evita o aparecimento de um microclima em Espinho, alguma maneira de o eliminar, por exemplo plantar mais arvores?
> 
> Gostaria de ter uma resposta sobre este assunto.



Que microclima? que diferenças notas para as outras regiões á volta?


----------



## xes (4 Set 2011 às 23:00)

Boas

Eu penso que seja do mar, eu moro em Argoncilhe, apenas a 10 min de espinho em linha recta, e ja cheguei a ter uma diferença de 5 graus so de ir de minha casa a espinho.

Espinho tem um grande mal que é as nortadas.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2011 às 20:19)

stormy disse:


> Que microclima? que diferenças notas para as outras regiões á volta?



Hoje aconteceu o seguinte fenómeno, veio um nevoeiro muito denso de noroeste que cobriu totalmente a cidade de Espinho e arredores, mas se andar 2,5 km da praia em direcção a leste,muda logo o tempo de figura. Temperaturas mais quentes, vento menos intenso e céu limpo, sem qualquer indicio de nevoeiro.

Isto é a prova que existe microclima na cidade de Espinho.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2011 às 20:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje aconteceu o seguinte fenómeno, veio um nevoeiro muito denso de noroeste que cobriu totalmente a cidade de Espinho e arredores, mas se andar 2,5 km da praia em direcção a leste,muda logo o tempo de figura. Temperaturas mais quentes, vento menos intenso e céu limpo, sem qualquer indicio de nevoeiro.
> 
> Isto é a prova que existe microclima na cidade de Espinho.



Pois..é tipico.
Espinho está mais em cima do mar, é normal que a distancias de somente 5km, possam, no verão estar mais 5º ou 6º sem nevoeiro, sendo que no inverno espinho pode ser tambem alguns graus mais quente do que essas zonas mais a interior.

Se existir floresta, a diferença será acentuada, pois as florestas servem de barreira ao ar maritimo, acalmando o vento e criando um ambiente que ajuda á subida da temperatura á medida que se avança para leste.
Sem coberto vegetal as variações não são tão rapidas.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2011 às 20:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje aconteceu o seguinte fenómeno, veio um nevoeiro muito denso de noroeste que cobriu totalmente a cidade de Espinho e arredores, mas se andar 2,5 km da praia em direcção a leste,muda logo o tempo de figura. Temperaturas mais quentes, vento menos intenso e céu limpo, sem qualquer indicio de nevoeiro.
> 
> Isto é a prova que existe microclima na cidade de Espinho.



Se fosse só em Espinho. Acontece com todo o litoral. Quantas vezes os membros do Litoral Norte posta que estão 20ºC a beira-mar e ao afastarem-se do mar a temperatura sobe exurbitantemente até aos 30ºC.

Eu próprio presenciou muitas vezes isso. À beira-mar muito húmido, frio e nevoeiro, e cá em cima, 1km de distância (em linha recta), o tempo é mais seco, mais quente e não há nevoeiro.


----------



## iceworld (9 Set 2011 às 11:21)

Na zona da Figueira da Foz é muito frequente no Verão estarem 10º de diferença em 10kms de distancia para o interior.
E o nevoeiro é também muito frequente nesta zona sendo que na zona da serra da Boa Viagem é mais acentuado.


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2011 às 12:32)

Por esta ordens de ideias, todo o litoral norte e centro, numa faixa estreita junto ao mar, teria um microclima, o que me parece ser forçado.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 13:12)

stormy disse:


> Pois..é tipico.
> Espinho está mais em cima do mar, é normal que a distancias de somente 5km, possam, no verão estar mais 5º ou 6º sem nevoeiro, sendo que no inverno espinho pode ser tambem alguns graus mais quente do que essas zonas mais a interior.
> 
> Se existir floresta, a diferença será acentuada, pois as florestas servem de barreira ao ar maritimo, acalmando o vento e criando um ambiente que ajuda á subida da temperatura á medida que se avança para leste.
> Sem coberto vegetal as variações não são tão rapidas.



Relativamente á floresta aqui em Espinho, cada ano fica com menos floresta devido á construção do novo estádio e á limpeza de terrenos com área florestal, á qual é provavel estes fenómenos acontecerem.
Se forem neste caso ao Google Earth, localizar espinho e mostrarem imgens dos anos anteriores, espinho perdeu muitos hectares de floresta para construirem novas habitações e novos pavilhões.


Cada um de nós devia plantar árvores, em terrenos baldios ou em áreas de hectares  já derrubados para impedir que estes fenomenos acontecessem e que tenhamos verões mais quentes e com menos nortadas aqui na zona de espinho e tambem nos arredores para o próximo ano.

 Temos que alertar as pessoas para estas coisas, parece que não fazem nada mas fazem. È melhor limparem o terreno do que derrubarem as arvores todas existentes.


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2011 às 13:12)

Veterano disse:


> Por esta ordens de ideias, todo o litoral norte e centro, numa faixa estreita junto ao mar, teria um microclima, o que me parece ser forçado.



Nem mais. Espinho não tem um microclima... À escala nacional Espinho estaria englobado numa espécie de "mesoclima" ou seja, o clima que afecta toda a costa ocidental Portuguesa. É perfeitamente normal, desde os nevoeiros matinais aos regimes de nortada costeiros. São características normais que se reflectem em variações de temperatura significativas numa estreita faixa junto à orla costeira.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2011 às 19:52)

Temos de plantar mais árvores em espinho ou pinheiros, para prevenir o aquecimento do planeta 2ºC e tambem ajuda na libertação de oxigénio pois espinho é uma cidade com muito trafego.


----------

